# BLL New Releases



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A lot of new releases were confirmed at BLL, and I thought I would post them here.

Cult of the Warmason by C L Werner - Not sure if this is a novel or audio, but it's about the Stealers.
Calgar's Fury by Paul Kearney - Seems the SMB book was a first part in a series about Calgar. Awesome!
Jain Zar: The Storm of Silence by Gav Thorpe - Second Phoenix Lords book, really looking forward to this one and wondering if he'll address the fact that Malcharion and Talos Valcoran turned Jain into a crispy pancake last we saw her.
Daedalus by LJ Goulding - A Scythes of the Emperor audio that is based around aerial combat, seems like LJ is really bringing these guys to the fore with their first proper novel and an audio to support it.
Echoes of Revelation - A collection of short audios in the Horus Heresy, the cover depicts the Kakophoni and apparently their story will depict the moment the Kakophoni truly become Noise Marines.
Farsight: Crisis of Faith by Phil Kelly - Novel or novella, not really sure. But curious, and more Farsight is always good.
The Eight Lamentations by Josh Reynolds - The first AoS novel that will only have mortal human characters, no Stormcast or other such stuff.
Ruinstorm by David Annandale - Major Horus Heresy novel that will be about Guilliman, Sanguinius and the Lion attempting to break through the Ruinstorm and make it to Terra, with Curze in tow. This is Book 45 in the HH.
Dark Compliance by John French - An audio about Horus after the events of Vengeful Spirit and Molech bringing an Imperium world into compliance with his new rule and about how others may be brought to heel or to side under his leadership.
Old Earth by Nick Kyme - The third and final Salamanders HH novel, will be about Vulkan's origins and destiny. It will also contain parts about the fate of the Iron Hands during the Heresy as well. This is Book 47 in the HH.
The Last Hunt by Robbie MacNiven - This is only a title so far, I have heard no details about it.
Hallowed Knights: Plague Garden by Josh Reynolds - A Stormcast novel about the Hallowed Knights. Judging from the title I believe it will be about Lord Celestant Gardus who was last seen being sucked into the Garden of Nurgle and fleeing from a pack of Great Unclean Ones.

Also Books 43 and 46 of the Horus Heresy were revealed to not be set in stone. At least two HH manuscripts are nearly finished, whichever one is finished first will become Book 43 and the other Book 46.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Jain Zar: The Storm of Silence by Gav Thorpe - Second Phoenix Lords book, really looking forward to this one and wondering if he'll address the fact that Malcharion and Talos Valcoran turned Jain into a crispy pancake last we saw her.


Really looking forward to this. While I'm not a huge fan of Thorpe's, I really enjoyed his Asurman novel. As for her brush with 1st Claw, that was just another death in a long line of them over the millennia, I'm sure.



Lord of the Night said:


> The Last Hunt by Robbie MacNiven - This is only a title so far, I have heard no details about it.


Space Wolf novel, featuring the return of Russ? I'm all a quiver.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The phoenix lords has died a lot of times. All it is takes is an exarch to sacrifice himself to ressurect them.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> The Phoenix Lords have died a lot of times. All it is takes is an Exarch to sacrifice himself to resurrect them.


I know, i'm just curious about when it happened after she died on Tsagualsa and how she herself views that battle.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Space Wolf novel, featuring the return of Russ? I'm all a quiver.


Actually one detail has leaked, it's White Scars.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I so badly want to start playing and painting Inquisitor again.


----------

